# Subs under my sentra back seat? Stock vs. RF



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to put 2 subs under my back seat in my 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8S? I am looking at the pioneer shallow subs:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/article/0,,2076_4057_104401920,00.html

I'm a newbie in the car audio modifications so I was also wondering what is under my back seats? 

the other question is: how much better is the stock Rockford Fosgate single CD player that they put in the SERs and stuff than the standard one in my 1.8s?? I bought one off of ebay for cheap so i was wondering if i should keep it or pawn it...help me decide.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2006)

sorry guys, i just re read my post and it was confusing in one part. 

I want to know what is under my back seats so I know if i can cut into them and put in maybe a sub (see link above) in the middle, and two big speakers on either side of the sub. please please help


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I wouldnt recommend it, your gas tank is under there


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Definately, there is a shit load of room under your rear seats, all you have to do is remove your gas tank and relocate your rear axle. :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You have the seat cover, about 4" of foam, and then the steel body of the car, below which is the gas tank. There's absolutely zero room for a sub, you have to cut out an inch of foam just to put a distro block under there...


----------

